# Tri Tip sale in SoCal



## richoso1 (Nov 3, 2010)

For all you Tri Tip lovers in the SoCal area, Ralphs supermarket has Tri Tip on sale for $1.99 lb., limit 2 with card. Sale ends Tuesday November 9th, 2010. The lowest price I've seen this year was $1.79 lb., and that was in early summer. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2010)

To bad for me I live on the east coast. Bummer and I really like a good Tri-tip to.


----------



## ruonfire (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll have to pick some up, thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Rich

Heading there tomorrow. I have smoked 3 in the last 2 weeks alone


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 6, 2010)

Safeway up north has them onsale for 2.69/lb for untrimmed and 3.69/lb trimmed. For around here thats pretty good.


----------

